# Supercharger live status video



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Our good buddy Bjørn just posted a nest video showing the live Supercharger status screen Tesla installed at a showroom in Norway.

The only other one I know of is in the design studio lobby in Hawthorne.

Tesla has said they will push out via a software update something similar to the fleet so the maps will show which stalls are in use.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Does this mean, we can check before hand if a charging station is in use by another tesla owner?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Our good buddy Bjørn just posted a nest video showing the live Supercharger status screen Tesla installed at a showroom in Norway.
> 
> The only other one I know of is in the design studio lobby in Hawthorne.
> 
> Tesla has said they will push out via a software update something similar to the fleet so the maps will show which stalls are in use.


The one in Hawthorne has been gone for over a year.

Have to swing by to check if it's back.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jaaspal said:


> Does this mean, we can check before hand if a charging station is in use by another tesla owner?


Yes.
Assuming they actually get this same information available to the cars (shouldn't be a problem).
Also keep in mind that the video said that the usage information was delayed by 10 minutes.


----------



## Thalass (Apr 10, 2016)

Which shouldn't be a huge problem as you're likely to be a fair way away from a supercharger before you enter it as a destination. What would be good is if once you've entered the station as your destination and are on the way, your car sends your ETA to the server and reserves a slot for that time. That way if someone is closer and should charge in time they can get the slot, or if they'll get there after they can either have another slot, or be warned they'll have to wait. Or possibly even be routed to an alternative charger (once there are more around)


----------

